# [Excel2007] Dateigröße



## alexanderthiel (26. April 2009)

Moin,
wie kann es kommen, das bei annähernd gleichen Inhalt in einer Excel-Datei die Größe dieser Dateien so variieren ( zwischen einigen 100kb und 4MB) ? Es sind keine Bilder o.ä drin !


----------



## Klein0r (26. April 2009)

Änder die Dateiendung mal in .zip
Dann guck rein was drin is 

Da siehste ja dann welche Dateien so groß sind...


----------



## alexanderthiel (24. Mai 2009)

...das funktioniert nicht, ich sprach auch von Excel und nicht von Calc, wo die Dateien mit einem Zip-Format gepackt werden ! Also hat noch jemand eine Lösungsversuch ?


----------



## Klein0r (24. Mai 2009)

Wenn du die datei als Excel 2007-Format speicherst (xlsx) dann ist das sehr wohl ein zip archiv 

Daher sollte das funktionieren...


----------



## Drogist (24. Mai 2009)

Moin,

ich würde das "Riesenbaby" einmal unter einem anderen Namen abspeichern. Bei Word hat das vielfach frappierende Erfolge in Sachen Dateigröße.


----------

